# Special Valentine Tutorial



## RedHeadedTricia

Valentine's Day Special

 
A couple of weeks ago I was digging through some things when I came across a sketch on some graph paper that had done my version of the woven heart block in 2008 but never made. Those who knows me understands the time line reference there but I've digressed. 

Anyways, I was wanting to do a little posting for Valentine's day; so off I went looking through the gobs of scraps that are currently taking over my life. I was thrilled to find all the bits for this project. Yea! Kudos to me for not having to buy anything for it. {doing my Happy dance here} Which is good as we are in another bone-chilling Arctic Blast at the moment here in Mid-Michigan.

How cold? Currently it is 3*F but feels like -9*F @ 11:15 a.m. at the time that I started this posting. And that folks is a heat wave. I know certain points of this past weekend we was at -15*F and felt like -31*F. We had some nasty wind gusts to drive the wind chill down even more as Old Man Winter decided it wasn't cold enough. Thankfully the weather warnings and watches have gone a way for the moment but I'm sure they'll be back. 

But back to the subject at hand. I have seen lots of examples of woven heart blocks, but they either used elongated rectangles for the tops or came to a sharp point. I didn't really like the how the design looked to me, so of course I had to tinker with the design.







 
I decided that I wanted to do 5" blocks at the time that I done by drafting so I ended up with a 5" finished block. As I started this, I went with 3 blocks that I laid out in a simple, skinny, but somewhat staggered effect for this wall hanging. Again this is another project that you can go scrappy or go with a controlled color palette. I was using what was on hand.

The amount of fabric will vary on how many blocks you want to make. I will assume that you have a bit of quilting knowledge under your quilty belt and know how to make HST's, how to use your quilting supplies like a rotary cutter, rulers, etc. so I won't go in to all that. But if you need a quick lesson on how to make HST's you can see my picture tutorial here.

Remember this will be a 5" Finished block when the quilt is done.

For each block you will need a background fabric as Fabric #1, a Heart Color for Fabric #2 and a Second Heart Color for Fabric #3. It&#8217;s good to make tags for each group of squares and laid out in grid formation in order to keep everyone in their assigned spots.







 
For Fabric #1 - you need to cut (4) 1-1/2" squares and (2) 2" squares  
For Fabric #2 - you need to cut (10) 1-1/2" squares 
For Fabric #3 - you will need to cut (7) 1-1/2" squares and (2) 2" squares 


First we need to make some HST's from the (2) 2" squares from Fabrics #1 and Fabric #3. Once those (4)pieces are made and pressed open, you will trim these down to a 1-1/2" square and set aside.







 ​We then go onto sewing the (4) 1-1/2" squares of Fabric #1 to form a 4-patch. Set aside.







 
Next we start assembling the rows. I made mine in two sections and labeled them as Section "A" and section "B". Please refer to the photos for the layout. Please note that I used an exact 1/4" seam when assembling pieces. Be sure that your HST's are in their proper places in Row #1. 

When the first row is done this is a good time to check your measurements. It should be 1-1/2" X 3-1/2". If not check, your seam allowances and make adjustments. It's better to figure it out here than at the end of the block making process. Continue to piece the (5) rows for Section "A" and give them a good iron. When ever possible, I ironed my seams open to reduce the bulk. This should measure 3-1/2" X 5-1/2". I like to trim the sections up after I've met my required measurements. Set aside for the time being.








 ​ Now we are ready for Section "B". We already have the little 4-patch block assembled for the first to rows of this section and they will be coming it play here shortly. Again referring to the photos for the layout. Starting on Row (3) be sure that the HST square is in the proper placement to ensure the Heart comes together the right way. This row should finish at 2-1/2" X 3-1/2". Check seams allowances and trim as needed. Repeat for Rows (4) and (5).







 ​This is when we connect the little 4-patch and the threes Rows to make Section "B". Once the section is done, ironed and trimmed, it should measure out to 2-1/2" X 5-1/2".








Now we can attach the two sections together in the final step completing the block as shown in the photo below.







 ​ Again give it another good press and trim so the block is 5-1/2" X 5-1/2". From here you can go on to make as many Woven Heart blocks as your little heart desires. Play with the layout that you like. There is no set way to how this project has to look. Sometimes I might like a block but not it's orientation, so feel free to put these on point or alternating facing left-to-right, right-to-left or even have some filler blocks in between; it's all up to you.







 
In my layout I wanted to do a skinny wall hanging for baby C's room. I used 2-1/2" strips to fill in the needed spaces.

I made a 2" binding to match the hot pink fabrics that me & my Stitchin' Sisters are making for this soon-to-be addition to the family. Her nursery has pink, hearts and butterflies in it so I know this will make for a wonderful gift that they can hang up from Uma Tricia & Opa Steve.







 
Well folks there you have it. A slight delay I admit, but I hope that you enjoyed my little block tutorial. I sure would LOVE to see your progress and finishes using this little block. Thanks for stopping by. Until next time....

Toodles,
RHT


----------



## maxine

I received Janossy's blocks.. you ladies are going to love these sweet, beautiful blocks!! I really like her choice of fabric and the way she put them together.. plus added a little extra touch for us.. Very nice job especially for the first time to participate in a swap.. )


----------



## maxine

RHT I just noticed I put a response to the block swap here!! Geez.. I apologize.. don't know how that happened except that I was in the throes of getting married and not in my right mind..... but you can tell I was looking at your tutorial and I really like this block,, I keep coming back to it and would still like to make a table runner with your Heart Block.. Its almost Valentines Day again so guess I'd better get on it!!


----------

